# PCGH-Aufkleber



## fr3d3ric02 (2. Januar 2010)

hey ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich wollte mal fragen ob es schöne aufkleber vom PCGH logo gibt die auch etwas größer sind. Da ich noch etwas ,,Deko`` für meinen Roller suche  falls es sie nicht gibt wäre doch mal cool für alle PCGH fan`s die dann ihrn pc oder auch anderes damit verzieren könnten


----------

